# What is the deal with Lavender?



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

Our lavender plants are the same!! Always covered with bees of all types.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

A beek friend of mine said that he heard from another beek (so about three seperations from the original conversation) that lavender was a natural miticide/fungacide and that he planted a lot for his bees. He gave me some too. Bees seem to like it.


----------



## Purple Dog Farm (Jun 25, 2013)

I was wondering that myself. I was wondering if it would help for tracheal and varroa. Lavender has very antiseptic properties so it might be true. Last year one of my hives was covered with varroa, this year I haven't seen a one.(we have 1500 lavender plants)


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lavender is a major honey plant in some parts of the world.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Seems to me if Lavender had natural miticide effects we would be hearing of more being planted around apiary's.


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

Maybe lavender is like borage--I read that the flowers refill with nectar every 2 - 3 minutes.


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm up to 60 Lavender plants and would like to about 300. Borage has to be one of my favorite plants for bees, they love it and it reseeds itself yearly.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone found a good place for borage seeds as well as lavender starts.?


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

One can get Borage by the pound here http://www.myseeds.co/borage-seed-edible-blue-flower-borago-officinalis-seeds-improve-tomato-taste-increase-soil-nitro-blue-flower-with-honey-taste/?ref=lexity&_vs=google&_vm=productsearch&adtype=pla&gclid=CPDk0KzHgLgCFaYWMgodEEYAqQ or here [email protected]. Lavender is a lot harder to find, normally I wait until the 2.5 qt sizes go on sale and pick a couple of flats up at a time.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

I have started a new thread for Lavender & Coriander (Cilantro) for Mite control. I'd love to know more!


----------



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

Funny, I never see honeybees on my lavender. It's always covered in bumblebees.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

chr157y said:


> Funny, I never see honeybees on my lavender. It's always covered in bumblebees.


 I think the cultivar matters. Mine don't seem to visit Hidecote Blue but they are all over the Provence and Grosso Lavender.


----------



## stryker0695 (Jul 8, 2013)

Same here!


----------



## stryker0695 (Jul 8, 2013)

chr157y said:


> Funny, I never see honeybees on my lavender. It's always covered in bumblebees.


Same here - an occasional honey bee but mostly just big black bumblebees and occasionally a bright yellow jacketed one.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have lavendar (purple) and lots of cilantro (latino here) and the **** honey bees do not seem interested.


----------

